# webcam mac mini



## ptiste (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous , je viens d'acquérir un mac mini de fin 2011 donc sans lecteur CD et j'aurais voulu savoir quelle webcam je pourrais installer sans dépenser trop d'argent. j'aurais voulu une webcam facile d'installation , pour une utilisation sur Skype. Si vous avez des réponses je suis preneur car c'est assez urgent. Merci d'avance à vous tous !


----------



## flo059 (21 Juin 2012)

Question : tu en as déja une ? Car de nombreuses webcams Windows fonctionnent sur mac sans etre prévu pour etre installée à la base dessus .
(le cas de la mienne par exemple)


----------



## ptiste (21 Juin 2012)

Non, j'en avais une pour un autre ordinateur et elle ne fonctionne pas sur le mac mini. Vous en connaissez une pas trop cher compatible ? merci


----------



## ericbasior (27 Juin 2012)

Salut, j'ai lu ta question et comme je viens aussi d'acheter un beau Mac Mini début 2012 (livrée argent , avec graveur DVD Apple assorti à part en plus) , je peux te répondre : moi, j'ai pris une bonne webcam HD, compatible avec le Mac Mini , c'est la Logitech HD Pro C920 ; elle est excellente (image de bonne qualité, zoom et format 16/9 possible et le son stéréo pour la vidéo conférence ou le tchat est superbe...  Comme c'est pas la moins chère ( environ 70 euros sur le net, Amazon .com etc) , tu peux aussi bien choisir n'importe quelle autre de la gamme Logitech  (logitech.com), il y en a des bien à la moitié de ce prix ... Elles sont toutes compatibles MAC (même si c'est pas toujours marqué) soit directement avec le logiciel maison gratuit (Logitech Webcam Software, comme là) à mettre lors de l'installation,  soit avec les logiciels du Mac , iChat, Facetime, et l'excellente application Skype...   Voilà la page du site pour les voir : http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/hd-webcams/products ; Si pour te rassurer , tu veux spécifiquement celle qui est mentionnée pour MAc, prends la 
*Logitech QuickCam® Vision Pro for Mac® *:  http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/webcam-communications/webcams/quickcam-vision-pro-9000-mac  . note bien qu'elle peut se trouver à moitié prix sur le net , le prix mentionné sur le site Logitec est plus élevé qu'ailleurs!

             Amuse-toi bien !


----------



## ptiste (27 Juin 2012)

Merci du conseil , j'ai été dans un magasin boulanger où ils m'ont présenter la logitech C615 , compatible Mac. Je ne regrette pas mon achat, mise au point rapide , très bonne qualité d'image, le seul défaut pour l'instant est peut-être son prix, un peu élevé, 80&#8364;.


----------



## YSG (23 Mars 2013)

ericbasior a dit:


> Salut, j'ai lu ta question et comme je viens aussi d'acheter un beau Mac Mini début 2012 (livrée argent , avec graveur DVD Apple assorti à part en plus) , je peux te répondre : moi, j'ai pris une bonne webcam HD, compatible avec le Mac Mini , c'est la Logitech HD Pro C920 ; elle est excellente (image de bonne qualité, zoom et format 16/9 possible et le son stéréo pour la vidéo conférence ou le tchat est superbe...



Bonsoir,

je viens d'acquérir la C920, branchée sur mon mac mini. Elle fonctionne avec skype mais où trouves tu la possibilité de boomer, de dplacer la caméra et de mettre en format 16/9?
Je suis allé sur le site Logitech et pas de pilote pour Mac uniquement pour windows...

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Alan77 (18 Septembre 2014)

ericbasior a dit:


> Salut, j'ai lu ta question et comme je viens aussi d'acheter un beau Mac Mini début 2012 (livrée argent , avec graveur DVD Apple assorti à part en plus) , je peux te répondre : moi, j'ai pris une bonne webcam HD, compatible avec le Mac Mini , c'est la Logitech HD Pro C920 ; elle est excellente (image de bonne qualité, zoom et format 16/9 possible et le son stéréo pour la vidéo conférence ou le tchat est superbe...  Comme c'est pas la moins chère ( environ 70 euros sur le net, Amazon .com etc) , tu peux aussi bien choisir n'importe quelle autre de la gamme Logitech  (logitech.com), il y en a des bien à la moitié de ce prix ... Elles sont toutes compatibles MAC (même si c'est pas toujours marqué) soit directement avec le logiciel maison gratuit (Logitech Webcam Software, comme là) à mettre lors de l'installation,  soit avec les logiciels du Mac , iChat, Facetime, et l'excellente application Skype...   Voilà la page du site pour les voir : http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/hd-webcams/products ; Si pour te rassurer , tu veux spécifiquement celle qui est mentionnée pour MAc, prends la
> *Logitech QuickCam® Vision Pro for Mac® *:  http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/webcam-communications/webcams/quickcam-vision-pro-9000-mac  . note bien qu'elle peut se trouver à moitié prix sur le net , le prix mentionné sur le site Logitec est plus élevé qu'ailleurs!
> 
> Amuse-toi bien !


bonjour

j'ai un mac mini et je viens d'acheter la logitec c270 compatible selon le tableau
branchée sur un port usb et rien ne se passe, elle n'est pas reconnue ??
merci de votre aide


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2014)

Alan77 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'ai un mac mini et je viens d'acheter la logitec c270 compatible selon le tableau
> branchée sur un port usb et rien ne se passe, elle n'est pas reconnue ??
> merci de votre aide



Rien ne se passe avec quel logiciel ? 
T'as essayé photobooth ? Quicktime ? Skype ? T'es allé voir dans les préférences de ces derniers ?


----------



## Alan77 (18 Septembre 2014)

skype uniquement et rien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------

photobooth idem


----------



## Alan77 (19 Septembre 2014)

quelqu'un pour m'aider ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2014)

Tu l'as branché sur un port USB du mini et non pas du clavier ?
Elle ne fonctionne peut-être pas, faudrait l'essayer sur un autre ordi.


----------



## filalakena (6 Décembre 2014)

Alan77 a dit:


> quelqu'un pour m'aider ?


Essaie déjà  avec photobooth si elle est reconnue et vérifie que tu est bien sur  port usb en direct
Si ça passe regarde dans les préférences de skype pour définir la camera a utiliser ainsi que l'entrée son
Si ça ne passe pas avec photobooth essaie le logiciel macam


----------

